# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما أشمل كتاب في العقيدة ؟

## أبومنصور

السلام عليكم

ما هو اشمل كتاب في العقيدة يغطي غالب المسائل لاسيما الورادة في الطحاوية والواسطية والتدمرية بحيث يهتم بحفط متنه وفهمه؟؟

هل من الممكن اعتبار معارج القبول للحكمي هو من تتوافر فيه هذه الشروط؟


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبومنصور

للرفع

----------


## حمدان

اظنه شرح العقيدة السفارينية للسفاريني وحاليا من المعاصرين شرح الطحاوية للشيخ صالح ال الشيخ ومعه تعليقات ابن باز والالباني رحمهما الله والفوزان حفظاللة الاحياء منهم  والاوسع في مناهج المخالفين واصولهم شرح سفر الحوالي حفظه الله للطحاوية وهو بموقع الشيخ وبهذا تكون نلت جل مسائل الاعتقاد واراء المخالفين والرد عليهم واما المتن فاظنه مجمل اصول اهل السنة للعقل وقد شرحة في الاكاديمية الاسلامية المفتوحة والله اعلم

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيكم
لقد درست قبل فترة ( تقريب وترتيب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز ) للدكتور خالد فوزي عبدالحميد المدرس بدار الحديث بمكة ، وقد وجدته جامعاً لأغلب مسائل العقيدة وترتيبه رائع يقع في مجلدين والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالرحمن العلي

سمعت شيخنا د.ناصر العقل يقول:
أجمع كتاب في العقيدة هو "معارج القبول"

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاكم الله خيرا..الذي يظهر ان كتاب معارج القبول ينصح به كثيرون على اعتبار انه يغطي ابرز مباحث العقيدة

----------


## الأصيل

> بارك الله فيكم
> لقد درست قبل فترة ( تقريب وترتيب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز ) للدكتور خالد فوزي عبدالحميد المدرس بدار الحديث بمكة ، وقد وجدته جامعاً لأغلب مسائل العقيدة وترتيبه رائع يقع في مجلدين والله أعلم .


بالفعل الكتاب رائع ويعد كتابا جامعا لأغلب مسائل العقيدة

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

بارك الله فيكم أخوتي في الله كتاب معارج القبول كتاب قيم وشامل وجامع لأكثر أمور العقيدة ومباحثها

----------


## أبومنصور

اثابكم الله

----------


## عمر سعد الفاروقي

*جزاكم الله خيرا وفعلا كتاب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لا مثل له*

----------


## يحيى صالح

أحبتي في الله
كيف يكون هناك كتاب يقال عنه " أشمل كتاب في العقيدة " ؟
هناك كتب تتحدث في " العقيدة " ، يعني مسائل الإيمان : الإيمان بالله من توحيد الربوبية والإلوهية والأسماء والصفات ، وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره .
وهناك كتب تتحدث في " التوحيد " يعني مسائل الكفر والشركيات التي تُضاد العقيدة الصحيحة.
فمن الصعب بمكان أن تجد كتابا - واحدا - يمكنك الاستغناء به عن ( الكتب ) المذكورة بفرعيها.
نعم ،لك أن تقول : كتاب كذا جيد - أو مبسط أو سهل - في العقيدة .
وكتاب كذا جيد - أو مبسط أو سهل - في التوحيد.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## أبوعبدالملك التميمي

سألت شيخنا الشيخ عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف وفقه الله لكل خير ومتعه بالصحة والعافية
عن كتاب في العقيدة شامل لأغلب مسائل العقيدة فأشار علي الشيخ-حفظه الله- بكتاب (معارج القبول) للشيخ حافظ الحكمي-رحمه الله-

----------


## خالد المرسى

قال شيخنا عبد العظيم بدوى   من فهم العقيدة الطحاوية  فقد فهم العقيدة اذ كل الكتب تأخذ من العقيدة الطحاوية

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
العقيد الواسطية  للشيخ  عبد العزيز  بن رشد أو للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ  فهده العقيدة نظمها  شيخ  الأسلام  على طريقة السلف الصالح بدا بالاعتقاد العام وهو اصولهم الايمان بالاركان الستة ثم الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والامامة  ثم ختمها باخلاق اهل السنة ثم ادا انتقلت الى الطحاوية فجميل لانه هناك مباحث  تمر  معك  في الطحاوية لا تجدها  في الواسطية    شرح الطحاوية لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ مع تعليقات الشيخ ناصر وابن باز  رحمهم الله .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الأفاضل / حياكم الله جميعًا .
كل ما ذكرتموه من كتب يحتوي على معظم مباحث العقيدة ، وكلها كتب جيدة ومن الأفضل لطالب العلم أن يختار أحدها حسب ما يميل إيه نفسيًا وحسب إقباله الزائد على أحدها وما يناسبه في التحصيل ، ثم يقرأه ويجعله أصلا لنفسه ، ثم يقوم بجرد بقية الكتب وكلما وقف على فائدة في واحد من تلك الكتب زائدة على الكتاب الذي اتخذه أصلا أضافها في حاشية الكتاب أو في دفتر يرفقه مع الكتاب بصورة دائمة ، بهذه الطريقة يستفيد طالب العلم من كل هذه الكتب ويجمع ما فيها جميعًا . إن شاء الله .
وأنا شخصيًا أفضل وانصح طلبة العلم بشرح الطحاوية سواء الأصل بتحقيق الشيخين : شعيب الأرناؤوط وعبد الله التركي أو تقريبه وترتيبه للشيخ خالد فوزي.
وإلا فكتاب الشيخ حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله ((معارج القبول)) . والله أعلم .

----------


## أسـامة

يرجى ملاحظة أن الأشمل لا يعني الأجود، فالجمع بين كلمتي الأشمل والأجود غير موجودة في مصنفات العقيدة حتى اللحظة.
أشارت اللجنة الدائمة للافتاء أن أوسعها هو: لوامع الأنوار البهية وسواطع الأسرار الأثرية لشرح الدرة المضية في عقد الفرقة المرضية - للسفاريني الحنبلي.
قلتُ: ولا يستغني عن شرح العلامة ابن عثيمين على السفارينية بجانبه، ومن يدرسهما سويًا يحصل على علم عظيم، إلا أنه للطالب فوق المتوسط والمتمكن.
ويذهب بعض أهل العلم من المعاصرين إلى (معارج القبول) لحافظ بن أحمد حكمي، وهو أيضًا شرح واسع ونافع ويشمل الكثير والكثير من جوانب العقيدة.
ـــــ
لدراسة العقيدة أو أي علم شرعي بشكل تأصيلي سليم:
يأخذ الطالب متنًا مختصرًا شاملاً، يلم به الأصول، ثم يتبعه بمتن آخر يلم به باقي الأصول وكثير من الجزئيات، ثم يتبع هذا بكتاب عمدة له في هذا العلم.
ثم يجرد كتب العلم الأخرى وينتقي منها المفيد فيضعه على هامشه في موضعه... وبعد حين يرى أنه يملك كتاباً لا يملكه غيره. 
وهذه نصيحة شيخنا / الحويني - حفظه الله تعالى... وأيضًا نصيحة شيخنا / عليّ أحمد عبد الباقي - حفظه الله تعالى... وإياكم أجمعين.
- حال البدء بكتاب موسع، يحصل الطالب على علم واسع في أصل واحد وجزئيات كثيرة، وبعد الدراسة لعدة أشهر تجد أن هذا الشخص عنده جهل مركب، لأنه يجهل أصولاً كاملة، ويظن أن عنده علم عظيم، بعكس من بدأ الطلب بمختصر جيد شامل جعله يلم أصول هذا العلم ويتخيل هذا العلم وجوانبه... مع الاعتناء بمصادر التلقي والاستدلال عند أهل السنة والمبتدعة.... قبل التوسع.

----------


## شهاب الدين معاذ

أخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك وزادك الله حرصاً على طلب العلم ، نعم يعتبر معارج القبول شامل لذلك بالإضافة لسهولة الأسلوبل ولايوجد فيه الأخطاء البسيطة الموجودة فى الطحاوية والتى قد لايفطن لها المبتدئ ، وهو : يتناول التوحيد ومسائل الإيمان والغيبيات ويعتبر مميزاً فى موضوعاته .

----------


## ولد محمد

قال الشيخ أحمد الحازمي في شرح سلم الوصول الشريط الأول:
تشتمل هذه الأرجوزة على عقيدة السلف الصالح ، يعني هي خالصة من كل وجهٍ في بيان عقيدة السلف الصالح . وقد تأملت ما ذكره رحمه الله تعالى هنا مقارنة بأصول كتاب (( *التوحيد* )) و (( *الواسطية* )) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى و (( *الطحاوية* )) لأبي جعفر الطحاوي ، ووجدت كأنه نظم هذه الثلاثة وأخذ أصولها ، يعني لم يخرج عنها البتة ، بل ثَمَّ ألفاظ كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى كأنه أخذها من (( *الطحاوية* )) بعينها كما سيأتي . إذًا أخذ العمدة التي هي مناط التعلم في هذه البلاد وهي (( الأصول الثلاثة )) وما يتعلق بمعنى لا إله إلا الله الشهادتين ، وكذلك (( *الواسطية* )) ومرتكزها على توحيد الأسماء والصفات ، وكذلك (( *الطحاوية* )) فنظمها ، فالذي يحفظ هذا النظم كأنه حفظ هذه الكتب الثلاثة ولكن نقول : الأولى بالطالب أن يقدم النثر في باب المعتقد على النظم ، ولا بأس أن يجعل هذا النظم من محفوظاته من باب الاستئناس والتوكيد لأن العقيدة مبناها على الدليل ، ومعلوم أن كتاب التوحيد دليل . قال الله ، وقال رسوله r ، وقل أن يخرج بذكر بعض الأقوال عن التابعين ونحوهم ، وكذلك كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى رصين متين يعني : يحتاج إلى حفظه بحروفه ، وثَمَّ كلمة لو بدلت أو غيرت قد يختلف عنه مذهب السلف ويقع في مذهب الخلف .
إذًا هذا النظم الأرجوزة اشتملت على عقيدة السلف الصالح لأن بعض الكتب التي تؤلف في باب المعتقد قد يدخل فيها شيء من الخلل ويخالف عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة كما هو الشأن في (( *الطحاوية* )) في خمس أو ست مواضع ، وكذلك السفارينية فيها خلل في بعض المواضع ، وهذه لا يحسن الطالب أن يشتغل بها ، وإنما يشتغل طالب العلم إذا أراد تحقيق عقيدة السلف بما سَلِمَ من الخلل والتخليط ، لأن التي تكون فيها أو يكون فيها شيء من الخلل دراستها وتدريسها وشهرتها وإشهارها هذا إعانة على نشر ما فيها ، وإذا كان ما فيها مخالفًا لعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة فالأصل أنه بدعة ، وإذا كان بدعة فالأصل طمسها وعدم نشرها ، فما دام وُجِدَتْ كتب نقية محررة حينئذٍ تكون هي العمدة .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

درة البيان في أصول الإيمان للشيخ محمد يسري
هو أشمل مختصر في عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

*السلام عليكم
حصلت اليوم على رابط فيه كتاب سهل في التوحيد والعقيدة وهو كتاب يتكون من  700 صفحة عبارة عن ملف بصيغة pdf يعرض المؤلف فيه العقيدة الإسلامية على  مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة بأسلوب السهل الممتنع البسيط الممتع 
يتناول فيه الكلام على أسماء الله وصفاته وكيفية التعرف على الأسماء  والصفات ويتكلم بتفصيل دقيق عن القضاء والقدر ومقومات الإختيار في الإنسان  ويناقش أنواع العبادات المتعلقة بالقلب واللسان والجوارح وكذلك الكبائر  وأنواع الشرك الأصغر والأكبر وكذلك قضايا العذر بالجهل وضوابطها والولاء  والبراء وانواع الكفر وتقسيماته
كل هذا تجدوه بأسلوب بسيط في الرابط التالي وأرجو نشره على الأهل والأصدقاء وفي المنتديات الأخرى

إسم الكتاب : سهل في التوحيد والعقيدة
فهرس الكتاب كالتالي 
مقدمة وتحتوي على 
* ما حقيقة التوحيد الذي دعا إليه أهل السنة والجماعة 
* ما حقيقة العقيدة التي كان عليها أهل السنة والجماعة
* ما هي أهمية دراسة العقيدة الصحيحة بصورتها النقية
* ما هي خطة الدراسة في كتاب سهل في التوحيد والعقيدة
الباب الأول : عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في الغيبيات وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات
     الفصل الأول : كيف نتعرف على الله عز وجل ؟
     الفصل الثاني : عقيدة أهل السنة في توحيد الصفات
     الفصل الثالث : صفات الله في الكتاب والسنة
     الفصل الرابع : عقيدة أهل السنة في الأسماء الحسنى
     الفصل الخامس : قواعد معرفة الأسماء الحسنى

الباب الثاني : عقيدة أهل السنة في توحيد الربوبية والإيمان بالقضاء والقدر والحكمة والتدبير
     الفصل الأول : الفقر الذاتي والغِنى الذاتي
     الفصل الثاني : مراتب القدر وأنواع التقدير
     الفصل الثالث : التدبير الكوني والتدبير الشرعي
     الفصل الرابع : أركان الإختيار في الإنسان 
     الفصل الخامس : بداية الكون والإنسان

الباب الثالث : عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في توحيد العبادة وحقيقة الإيمان
     الفصل الأول : توحيد العبادة ومدارج السالكين
     الفصل الثاني : قواعد العبودية وأحكامها 
     الفصل الثالث : أنواع الشرك بالله وأسبابه
     الفصل الرابع : أركان الإيمان وأنواع الكفر
     الفصل الخامس : الإيمان بين الزيادة والنقصان

الباب الرابع : عقيدة أهل السنة في بيان فرق المسلمين وملل المخالفين ومذاهب المعاصرين
     الفصل الأول : دواعي الفتن وظهور الشيعة والخوارج
     الفصل الثاني : المعطلة والصوفية وفرق الباطنية 
     الفصل الثالث : ظهور اليهودية والصهيونية
     الفصل الرابع : النصرانية والأديان الوثنية 
     الفصل الخامس : المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة 
 رابط تحميل الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/otaM7QgD/____.html
رابط آخر
http://www.mediafire.com/?jg36zbdhxwnareo
رابط آخر 
*http://hotfile.com/dl/159853422/35deffe/shl.rar.html*

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## أبو حسنى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم أما الذي أعتقده أنا أنه أشمل وأجمل كتاب للعقيدة فهو كتاب الله، وكتاب الله فقط، وهو تفصيل لكل شيء، وهو لا يأتيه الباطل من بين أيديه ولا من خلفه، وهو يهدي للتي هي أقوم في كل شيء من عقيدة وغيرها، وهو قد فصلت آياته من لدن حكيم عليم.... وما تربى الصحابة الكرام والسلف الصالح إلا  به وعليه...  ولو كان السؤال : اشمل كتاب للعقيدة بعد كتاب الله ، لربما ساغ السؤال والجواب معذرة إخواني... ليس ردا ولكن مجرد تنبيه لأجل أن نعاقد نحن هذه العقيدة بالذات، وهي جمال وشمول كتاب الله تعالى... وإنما تعتبر كتب العقيدة المؤلفة بيانا لعقيدة القرآن ، كما يكون التفسير بيانا لمعانيه... وإنما هي في باب خاص

----------


## أبو عبد البر الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا أخي على السؤال...وبارك الله في الإخوة على الافادة...
وأرجو أن ينتهج الاخوة نهج الأخ عبد الله عمر المصري؛ أي أي كتاب يرونه مفيدا يضعون لنا رابط تحميله للاستفادة أكثر..
جزاكم الله خيرا*​*

----------


## سعيدالأثري

الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> الروابط لا تعمل


كيف لا تعمل أخي ؟
دخلت على الرابط ووجدته يعمل : لكتاب سهل في التوحيد والعقيدة سؤال وجواب 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jg36zb...8%AF%D8%A9.rar

----------

